# Movie editing program



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jun 2, 2011)

Recently I made a music video for a class project. I used Windows Live Movie Maker at a friend's house, and it was perfect; it was easy to use and I could do everything that I wanted to with it (splitting video, adding audio, transitions, speeding up/slowing down, changing brightness).

Now I have another movie to make for a different class, and I wanted to use the same program. But I don't have Windows Live Movie Maker, and because I have Windows XP, not Windows 7, I can't download it. (The friend who has Windows Live Movie Maker isn't in my group anymore, and I don't want to have to ask her to use her computer or anything, since that'd be awkward.)

Does anyone know of any free movie editing programs compatible with Windows XP that are comparable to Windows Live Movie Maker? Thanks!


----------



## Aletheia (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, XP comes with Windows Movie Maker, which isn't quite as intuitive but does pretty much the same thing. It's under Accessories.


----------

